# she crab soup



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone got a good one?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*interested also*

The best I have had is at a golf course in eastern Virginia, (Golden Eagle), absolutely fabulous, may have to bribe them for the recipe next visit!!

Sorry I couldn't help.


----------

